# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Brad Hollibaugh

## lextheflex

Can s

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lextheflex_ 
> *Can somebody tell me some more about Brad Hollibaugh, he looks pretty big but is he a pro???
> 
> http://www.brad-hollibaugh.com/index.html
> 
> Lextheflex*


I have chatted by email and twice by phone with Brad and he is a really cool brother. He has stopped competing but is still an advid bodybuilder.

He knows AS and I will try to get him to come on the board (anonymous of course) to share his knowledge.

By the way, another side note about Brad personally, he was a father at 14 years old, and a grandfather at 31, no kidding. (His son's wife had a daughter when the son was 17). Brad's wife Debbie is also an extraordinary pretty gal. I think she is still competeing in fitness shows.

He's a good guy, and I hope he will come and participate in the forums here.

----------


## bigkev

i was on another board where brad responded to a thread flaming him. of course it was just a bunch of losers putting someone better than them down. brad responded in a very mature and educated way, making the idiots look like just that, idiots. seems like a really nice guy. and he is huge!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *i was on another board where brad responded to a thread flaming him. of course it was just a bunch of losers putting someone better than them down. brad responded in a very mature and educated way, making the idiots look like just that, idiots. seems like a really nice guy. and he is huge!*


BigKev would you like it if I talk to Brad and try to get him to come on AR (I will ask him to be anonymous though) ? 

I think he could be an asset.

----------


## mando

i've talked to brad a couple of times , a real class act all the way , he takes time to explain almost all topics concerned with b/b to his fans and others who are just interested , a very very nice person .

----------


## Canes4Ever

Some pics of Brad......you can tell he knows his stuff !

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## lextheflex

Canes

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lextheflex_ 
> *Canes4Ever no offence but dont you think his arms look like they are full of synthol?? Look at his bicep-peak, check out the training video.... 
> 
> http://www.thinkmuscle.com/multimedi...able-curls.htm
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DG
> 
> .. what ya think?
> 
> Lex*


Well I have his Biceps Training Video from MostMuscular.com.....he uses 160 lb dumbells and I don't think he could do that if was synthol. He is a freak, and has built freaky biceps. I don't think he has synthol arms like Greg Valentino.

----------


## bigkev

i would love it if brad came and put a little time in with us. people like that are priceless. please do ask him caines.

the entire synthol issue is mute. brad is an awesome bodybuilder, jesus, look at the rest of him! i would consider it a favor from everyone if that subject could be left alone. i for one, would love to pick his brain. i think a welcome to him would be the proper response to this thread. thanks guys!

----------


## Canes4Ever

Super BigKev I will work on it this evening  :Big Grin:

----------


## lextheflex

bump

----------


## Canes4Ever

I talked to Brad the other night and he said he would try to look in here at times and possibly post. He said he is very busy and that he doesn't have as much time to post as he would wish but that he would try. Lets hope he does.

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Dr. Derek

of course he has synthol in those arms, and I hate to burst any bubbles but when you watch a training video, more likely than not the weights they are using are not real weights, or at least not what they say they are. But anyway who really gives a shit, he is still a great BB and a strong bastard at that.

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## Canes4Ever

19

----------


## Canes4Ever

20

----------


## Canes4Ever

21

----------


## Canes4Ever

22

----------


## Canes4Ever

23

----------


## Canes4Ever

24

----------


## Canes4Ever

25 Brad & his wife Debi

----------


## Canes4Ever

26

----------


## Canes4Ever

27

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## Canes4Ever

30

----------


## Canes4Ever

31

----------


## Canes4Ever

32

----------


## Canes4Ever

33

----------


## Canes4Ever

34

----------


## Canes4Ever

35

----------


## Canes4Ever

36

----------


## Canes4Ever

37

----------


## Canes4Ever

38

----------


## Canes4Ever

39

----------


## Canes4Ever

40

----------


## Canes4Ever

41

----------


## Canes4Ever

42

----------


## Canes4Ever

43

----------


## Canes4Ever

44

----------


## Canes4Ever

45

----------


## Canes4Ever

46

----------


## Canes4Ever

47

----------


## Canes4Ever

48

----------


## Canes4Ever

49

----------


## Canes4Ever

50

----------


## Canes4Ever

51

----------


## Canes4Ever

52

----------


## Canes4Ever

53

----------


## Canes4Ever

54

----------


## Canes4Ever

55

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57

----------


## Canes4Ever

58

----------


## Canes4Ever

59

----------


## Canes4Ever

60

----------


## Canes4Ever

61

----------


## Canes4Ever

62

----------


## Canes4Ever

63

----------


## Canes4Ever

64

----------


## Canes4Ever

65

----------


## Canes4Ever

66

----------


## Canes4Ever

67

----------


## Canes4Ever

68

----------


## Canes4Ever

69

----------


## Canes4Ever

70

----------


## Canes4Ever

71

----------


## Canes4Ever

72

----------


## Canes4Ever

73

----------


## Canes4Ever

74

----------


## Canes4Ever

75

----------


## Canes4Ever

76

----------


## Canes4Ever

77

----------


## Canes4Ever

78

----------


## Canes4Ever

79

----------


## Canes4Ever

80

----------


## Canes4Ever

81

----------


## Canes4Ever

82

----------


## Canes4Ever

83

----------


## Canes4Ever

84

----------


## Canes4Ever

85

----------


## astrolifter

He has a really good physique, with the exception of his ridiculous looking syntholed biceps. Ironically, these stupid looking arms are probably what keeps him from turning pro. Hopefully he'll come to his sense and let the oil dissipitate.

----------


## str82hellnback

synthol? of course. however, he has still worked his ass off to build such an incredible physique and i hope too that he lets the synthol dissipitate b/c under the oil it looks as if he still has an incredible pair of arms to add to the rather impressive chest. the shoulders however i smell oil as well but maybe its just a few of the pics that I saw. Yes canes I would definately like to read posts and information from him he seems like he has a mountain of knowledge that he could share with us.

----------

